# Power suggestions 1/4 mile back



## jfishbones (Aug 12, 2009)

Looking at buying an up north 20 acres but it has an easement and sets back from the main road / power poles a 1/4 mile. Any idea what it would cost or if there are any better alternatives, generator, windmill etc?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Call your utility new construction planning office and tell them you want a temporary service panel. You will have to pay an electrician or know what you are doing to install the panel, get utility to hook it to service at the pole, and then have it inspected by your township. I would be surprised if they ran overhead service 1/4 mile back from road, but maybe that's easier 'up north'. Most are doing underground service these days. I think someone had a similar question not that long ago.

Here's the thread: https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/...o-somewhere-on-a-piece-of-vacant-land.610048/


----------



## DoJigger (Dec 30, 2010)

jfishbones said:


> Looking at buying an up north 20 acres but it has an easement and sets back from the main road / power poles a 1/4 mile. Any idea what it would cost or if there are any better alternatives, generator, windmill etc?


Approximately 1300' if going overhead would take 6 poles with a span length of 216' btwn pole's at "approximately" $1,000 per pole.
Underground approximately $10.00 per ft.

If you know an Electrician that has experience in overhead or underground construction that could install according to NESC guidelines you could meter at the road and own and maintain your own line. Possibly cheaper...downside when power goes out and determined that it's on your side...on your dime.
Obviously generator for now is cheapest route.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

If you are going the generator route, I would look into a propane generator. You can get a big pig and no have to worry about hauling gas cans.


----------



## jfishbones (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks guys, been considering all of those.
I guess the easement is only 16ft which limits it to underground at around 12k.
They will only do overhead for 30' or wider easements, they throw in the first 600ft and you own the rest. 
I have been looking at a whole home solar setup for 10k, plus a propane generator for a backup. I figure at $250 a month to t he power company I might get my money back in 6 years or so but I have to yet factor in maintenance costs, batteries etc.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

At those kinds of prices maybe a more important question is do you want to be dependent on the grid or yourself? Sounds expensive either way

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Honda 5500 generator. Inverter type. quiet and will run your whole setup.
Just put Generator friendly pumps and lights in.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

sparky18181 said:


> If you are going the generator route, I would look into a propane generator. You can get a big pig and no have to worry about hauling gas cans.


Make sure you do some research on propane powered generators. They use a lot of fuel compared to gas or diesel and propane can get really expensive.


----------

